# New cage incoming! And possible new bird(s)?



## HelloFenne (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello everybirdie!

Soon I will order a new cage for Jimmy and Kimmy. I came across a great cage online that would take up the same amount of space as they current cage + the cupboards it's on. The model is called Paradiso 60 and it is from a brand called Montana. Here is the website: https://www.montanakooien.nl/montana-paradiso-60-voliere-choco-vanilla.html

I especially like that the bars are covered with a coating that makes them safe when it comes to (heavy) metals.

The cage's measurements are 60x60x124 in cm, I used a website to calculate the inches: 23.6 x 23.6 x 48.8.

I'm limited by the width sadly, but this will give them a huge lot of space nonetheless. Bringing me to my second thought:

Jimmy and Kimmy are doing fine together. However I notice that Jimmy is a very social bird, whereas Kimmy is more keeping to herself. They preen each other about once a day, but don't seem to interact that much besides that. It looks to me like Kimmy is chasing Jimmy away a lot, usually from toys. She is quite possessive and Jimmy can be quite naggy (either trying to get THAT toy or trying to get her attention) and it is always resolved with some bickering. The space will allow some extra toys and distance from each other, which will probably be an improvement. I read that it is common for a female and a male to behave this way, but I feel that their characters make this a bit worse and also more uncomfortable for them. I see that Jimmy needs a huge lot of attention from me, and I think it is because Kimmy is so minimal in her social interaction. At the same time Kimmy sometimes scares Jimmy away from me so she can sit on my shoulder for a while completely unbothered by him.

Now I wonder if things could get better with another bird (or 2, to even it out?), so I would like to hear your thoughts and advices first. The cage should offer more than enough space in volume for 4 budgies, but I wonder if the width/depth makes for a different advice? I know wider is better than taller, but sadly my apartment doesn't allow more width than this.

And do you think that it could help Jimmy and Kimmy socially? I can imagine that if Jimmy has other birds to focus his social skills on, that Kimmy can catch a bit more of a break and choose better when she wants to cuddle and interact. I also quit my vet degree, and will be doing a different degree coming schoolyear, and I will probably be home a bit less than they are used to, so I'm also considering it for this reason.

I'm looking forward to your thoughts on this. The only thing that is happening for sure is that I will get the new cage.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Adding more birds is a bit of a lottery; it could help but it may not. 
The problem doesn’t sound to be that much more than normal squabbling, so if you haven’t the space for extra cages to use if it goes wrong, then I don’t think it’s worth the risk. 

Also, as you mentioned; with cage dimensions, the length is much more important than the height. For the length and depth of that cage, I personally wouldn’t add more birds. If you did and they all chose to sit up high, then you haven’t really gained usable space and distance, possibly the opposite.

I like your idea of being able to increase the number & variety of toys (swings/hoops, shredding toys, toys that make a noise), hopefully that could help keep Jimmy entertained. 

Look also at foraging ideas to help him work a bit more for his food - it doesn’t need to mean a lot of preparation, just fixing chunks of veg onto a hanging steel skewer makes eating more challenging than sitting beside a bowl. 
If possible, try not to place seed dishes high up, try to tempt them downwards, to use the full space.

Could a room reshuffle allow Jimmy a window view for further interest? 

Congratulations on the new cage and good luck with your new degree!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Another bird may not help the situation. No guarantee that a new bird would click with both of them. The way the 2 you have act, is they get along in certain ways, but are totally different in other ways. One is friendly, the other not so much. Also, they do have some things they do seem to agree on.


----------



## HelloFenne (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks for the useful thoughts and info!

In the first place I'm happy to read that it sounds like normal bird bickering, I am a bit sensitive so it might look like a bigger thing in my eyes than it actually is. When it comes to the cage, it makes sense that if they all choose to sit high, that it can become cramped again and I wouldn't gain anything with it. I was thinking about that when I made the post. 

My current cage has as many toys as it allows of different types as well. I have some shredding toys, some plastic toys, some toys with little bells, etc. Jimmy isn't really good at entertaining himself, he strongly prefers to go for stuff that others are using at the time. But I'm hopeful more toys and space will give him some inspiration. 

In the morning I clean the base, give them fresh water and spread a little bit of the seed mix on the base. They love foraging there, and I'm going to integrate this again in the bigger cage. They feel very comfy in my place, and have no trouble being in lower spots, so I'm going to make the optimal use of that by spreading food and toys everywhere indeed!

As for a spot in the window.. I wish I could offer it to them. I live in a very tricky shaped apartment/studio with an angled ceiling with 2 little windows very high up and my whole front wall being glass with a glass door. The view is basically nothing, one meter from my front, there is a white wall that reaches pretty high. I have had their current cage close to one of the ceiling windows, but birds flying over makes them nervous so I have moved them next to my desk. The front window/wall isn't a good option because it gives off a lot of cold/warmth depending on the season, as well as there is a slight draft.

I will not go for more birds. If I would have done it I would have looked for a local breeder that would allow me a period of trying if it would be a match, as I know it is always a gamble. But these are the answers I needed. Knowing the problem is probably not really a problem and that this cage isn't the right shape for more birds, makes me feel sure they will be just fine like this. I'm just always looking for ways to increase their happiness.

Also, Jimmy is in his puberty stage, so hormones might make this a temporary situation as well. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As mentioned above, it’s always a gamble when adding birds. I think the cage is lovely, but since you only have room for this vertical style, Jimmy and Kimmy will be best to share the cage, with no newcomers in there.


----------

